# Leiser 60X60X15 Lüfter?



## Crix1990 (7. Februar 2012)

*Leiser 60X60X15 Lüfter?*

Ich würd gern den Lüfter in meiner Dreambox 800 HD se wechseln (das Teil ist selbst geregelt meterweit zu hören).

Der Lüfter muss die Maße 60*60*15 haben.

Bisher hab ich leider nur diesen hier gefunden:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Papst » Papst 60mm Lüfter 612 FL - Ultra Silent Pro

Leider muss ich da den Stromanschluss umlöten.

Fällt euch da sonst noch was ein?


----------



## LED (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser 60X60X15 Lüfter?*

Hi,

du kannst ja auch hier mal suchen:
lüfter 60x60x15 | eBay

Prinzipiell lässt sich sagen, das Lüfter ab 1500 bis 2000 rpm laut werden. Daher sind die meisten 120er recht leise, das diese selten schneller drehen.
Du musst also darauf achten, dass der Lüfter eine niedrige Umdehungszahl pro Minute hat und diesen dann vorraussichtlich noch mit einer Lüftersteuerung oder Adapter herunterregeln.
Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit mal diesen gekauft: Naja bei 12V schon sehr laut, 3500prm sind ja auch viel. Ich regle diesen bis zu seiner Anlaufspannung herunter (bei diesem Modell 4V), dann dreht er langsam und flüsterleise.
eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst

Da die Dreambox selber regelt musst du dir reinen Lüfter suchen, der bei 12V Spannung schon möglichst wenige rpm hat, bei 60mm gar nicht leicht. Notfalls gibt es ja auch Adapterkabel mit Widerstand, um den Lüfter dauerhaft zu drosseln. 
Du musst jedoch beachten: Damit so ein kleiner Lüfter leise wird muss er langsam drehen und die Kühlleistung geht flöten, und das gilt für alle Modelle. Da die Dreambox aber hochsteuert wird ihr warm, es braucht also einen guten Luftstrom. Wie du merkst: eine Zwickmühle. Ich hätte halt Angst, das ein langsam dehender Lüfter im schlimmsten Fall nicht mehr genug kühlt.
Naja, schau mal unter dem ersten Lin k ob sich was findet.


----------



## Crix1990 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser 60X60X15 Lüfter?*

Danke für die Antwort.

Ich denke mal, dass der hier wunderbar gehen müsste:
Papst Lüfter 612 F2L 60 x 60x15, 15db Kühler | eBay

An sich ja schon recht leise, und sonst muss ich ihn halt runterregeln.

Mit den Temps muss ich halt mal schaun, auf wie viel die Box hochgeht.


----------



## LED (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser 60X60X15 Lüfter?*

Jo 2.250 U/min ist schonmal recht wenig für einen 60er.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Wertzius (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser 60X60X15 Lüfter?*

Es sollte schon viel bringen wenn du ne Blechschere nimmst und das Gitter oben entfernst, Da entsehen die meisten Geräuse. Würde ich aber nur machen, wenn du keine Kinder hast die da reinlagen. Kannst ja auch ein alternatives Gitter anbringen, was den Luftstrom nicht so behindert.


----------



## Crix1990 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser 60X60X15 Lüfter?*

Wär ne Möglichkeit, aber ich befürchte, dass das bei mir n bissle merkwürdig aussieht, da die Box gut sichtbar steht.


----------



## hotfirefox (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser 60X60X15 Lüfter?*

Das orginale Gitter ist schon ein Lacher bei der Box!
Ich habe mir mal Bilder vom Innenleben angesehen und da sind doch noch ein paar mm Platz, sodas der Lüfter ruhig etwas dicker sein kann.
Das orginale Gitter sauber rausgetrennt und sowas angeschraubt Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Lftergitter fr Axiallfter fr 60mm schwarz Lftergitter fr Axiallfter fr 60mm schwarz 80099
Wenn man sauber arbeitet sieht das auch gut aus.


----------



## Crix1990 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser 60X60X15 Lüfter?*

Die 1,5er Klasse ist da schon das Maximum, da sind villeicht 1,7 cm Platz.

Das Problem ist auch weniger, dass die Box zu Heiß ist (41° im Vollbetrieb sind noch absolut stressfrei), sondern dass ich den Originallüfter nicht auf unter 1800 Umdrehungen regeln kann.


----------



## Wertzius (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser 60X60X15 Lüfter?*

Schneid die Abdeckung raus, setz das Lüftergitter von oben ein und löte einen Widerstand ins Kabel. Kannst ja einfach einen 9V Adapter kaufen und das Stück mit dem Widerstand reinlöten. 
Er wird trotzdem noch geregelt und läuft langsamer.


----------

